# Router Speed ??



## Joe Shop (Sep 10, 2009)

Might sound like a stupid question, but how do you know if you are using the correct speed of your router running ?
Does a wrong speed cause more splintering ? Especially plywood ?
How does one know if using correct speed ?

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't change the speed on my router until I start using bigger heavy bits. The bigger the bit, the slower I set the speed.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I think most plywood will chip regardless. The exception being applply or Baltic birch.
I run my 3" panel raiser at 12000 and go up as the dia of the bit decreases.
I rarely rout a plywood edge.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Someone posted a router speed guide from a woodworking site that was informative. I forgot where it was. It would be nice if they posted the link again...hint hint :smile:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Router speed chart*

Heres one,

http://www.rockler.com/blog/index.cfm?mode=entry&entry=7F490C86-1372-6771-F6AF82F6F8B64106


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a bit speed chart on line at the link below. Keep in mind that this kind of chart speeds are the maximum and often not the ideal speed. You may find that slowing the bit somewhat under the maximum gives you the best performance. The second link is to my story on finding router bit speeds which might help as well.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/ref/rtrbtspds.html

http://www.newwoodworker.com/rtrbitspds.html


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

A lot of the bits you buy will have the appropriate speed listed somewhere too. I +1 not fiddling with speed until the bigger bits come into play. Better use a different fix on plywood. Alot of people use painters tape for cuts, but I can't recall ever hearing that being used with routers. I don't see why it wouldn't work with dado's and grooves. Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

ACP said:


> A lot of the bits you buy will have the appropriate speed listed somewhere too. I +1 not fiddling with speed until the bigger bits come into play. Better use a different fix on plywood. Alot of people use painters tape for cuts, but I can't recall ever hearing that being used with routers. I don't see why it wouldn't work with dado's and grooves. Anyone have any opinions?


In my experience, painters tape will grab around the bit and start making blue tape wraps around the bit. 

I do use painters tape while routing certain curves and such though, but you have to watch for accumulation on the blade. It can throw the bit off balance.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That makes sense, thanks for the reply Colt. Wasn't sure. Nice to find out the easy way though!


----------

